# Am Morgen, Am Abend... vs morgens, abends



## Josemoncas

Hallo,

meine Frage ist so:

_¿Am Morgen/Abend..._ und  _morgens/abends..._ kann man sie immer, nie oder manchmal  ohne Unterschied benutzen?

Zum Beispiel:

Am Morgen / Morgens stehe ich etwa um 8 Uhr auf. (All die Morgen)

Am Morgen / Morgens habe ich ein Toast gegessen. (Heute morgen)

¿Kann man mit Wendungen wie _Am Montag _diese "Regel"benutzen?

Vielen Dank im Voraus. 

-------------------------------------------------------------------

Hola,

mi pregunta es la siguiente:

_¿Am Morgen/Abend..._ y _morgens/abends..._ se pueden usar indistintamente siempre, a veces o nunca?

Por ejemplo:

Am Morgen / Morgens stehe ich etwa um 8 Uhr auf. (Todas las mañanas)

Am Morgen / Morgens habe ich ein Toast gegessen. (Esta mañana)

¿Esta "regla" es también válida para expresiones como _Am Montag_?

Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## muycuriosa

Josemoncas said:


> _¿Am Morgen/Abend..._ y _morgens/abends..._ se pueden usar indistintamente siempre, a veces o nunca?
> 
> Por ejemplo:
> 
> Am Morgen / Morgens stehe ich etwa um 8 Uhr auf. (Todas las mañanas)
> 
> Am Morgen / Morgens habe ich einen Toast gegessen. (Esta mañana)
> 
> ¿Esta "regla" es también válida para expresiones como _Am Montag_?
> 
> Muchas gracias de antemano.


 
Me parece que sí se pueden usar indistintamente - al menos por lo general. Sin embargo en tu segunda frase diría 'heute Morgen' (supongo que es con una mayúscula, pero desde la última reforma de la ortografía ya no estoy segura). Es que para mí 'morgens' tiende a significar 'todas las mañanas' y no tanto 'esta mañana'. 
Lo mismo pasa con 'heute Abend' y 'abends'.

Y en cuanto a 'morgens / abends' y 'am Morgen / Abend' yo personalmente utilizo más 'morgens / abends'. ¿Porque es más corto quizás?

'Am Montag', 'montags': el Duden nos da 'dienstags' = 'an jedem Dienstag'. Pienso sin embargo que cuando la gente habla esta distinción es menos rígida.

'Was machst du denn am Montag?' - 'Am Montag gehe ich immer zum Schwimmen.'
Por lo menos si añadimos 'immer' podemos utilizarlo también para la regularidad.

'Was machst du samstags? - 'Da kommen Freunde zu Besuch.'
Para mí es una frase correcta también.

Saludos.


----------



## Azrael_1

Mi profesora de alemán nos decía que morgen*s*, abend*s*, montag*s*, etc. dan la idea de regularidad y Am XXX da la idea de un particular. Por ejemplo:
       Am Morgen habe ich einen Toast gegessen. = En la mañana comí una tostada.
Pero
      Morgens esse ich einen Toast = Por la mañana como una tostada.
No sé cómo se interprete:
      Morgens habe ich einen Toast gegessen = Por la mañana comía una tostada (????)

Bueno, los nativos tienen la última palabra


----------



## muycuriosa

Hola Azrael 1 y Josémoncas:

Es como he escrito: yo también diría más bien 'Heute Morgen habe ich einen Toast gegessen', y no 'morgens' (pero 'am Morgen' no me gusta tampoco ...). 
Pero no es tan raro como en español: al menos a mí me parece imposible decir 'por la mañana comía ...' (vosotros me diréis si estoy equivocada), porque existe esta contradicción me parece entre 'por la mañana' y 'comía' = el imperfecto. No es así en alemán. Es simplemente un poco menos bien que 'heute Morgen'.

En cuanto al otro ejemplo que he dado: 'Was machst du samstags (=nächsten Samstag)?' - 'Da kommen Freunde zu Besuch.' Son diálogos que puedes oir, al menos aquí en el sur de Alemania.

Pero pienso que cuando aprendemos un idioma, en general tenemos que simplificar un poco, porque la lengua es demasiado rica para contenerla entera en reglas. Puedo aseguraros que estuve muy, muy sorprendida de verdad cuando leí o oí 'ayer' + perfecto compuesto por primera vez, y más tarde también encontré una explicación en una gramática. Porque, claro, lo que yo había aprendido era 'ayer' + indifinido y nada más.

Saludos.


----------



## Josemoncas

Jeje Menudo lío...

Bueno, más o menos he entendido que se pueden usar indistintamente aunque suena mejor y es más seguro usarlos así:

morgens = por las mañanas
heute Morgen = esta mañana 

montags = todos los lunes
Am Montag = el próximo lunes

¿Puede valer? 

Muchas gracias a todos por vuestras respuestas.

Por cierto muycuriosa, ¿qué frase con 'ayer' leiste que usaba el pretérito perfecto compuesto? La verdad que no se me ocurre ninguna XD De todas formas, el sistema temporal del español es muy complejo y tiene muchísimas sutilezas así que, dominarlo es complicado (incluso para algunos españoles jeje)


----------



## muycuriosa

Josemoncas said:


> Jeje Menudo lío...
> 
> Bueno, más o menos he entendido que se pueden usar indistintamente aunque suena mejor y es más seguro usarlos así:
> 
> morgens = por las mañanas
> heute Morgen = esta mañana
> 
> montags = todos los lunes
> Am Montag = el próximo lunes, el lunes pasado (lo que equivale a 'el lunes', ¿no?)
> 
> ¿Puede valer?  Claro.
> 
> Muchas gracias a todos por vuestras respuestas.
> 
> Por cierto muycuriosa, ¿qué frase con 'ayer' leiste que usaba el pretérito perfecto compuesto? La verdad que no se me ocurre ninguna XD De todas formas, el sistema temporal del español es muy complejo y tiene muchísimas sutilezas así que, dominarlo es complicado (incluso para algunos españoles jeje) Si veo una otra vez, te la enviaré.


 
Saludos.


----------



## muycuriosa

Al menos puedo mandarte los ejemplos de esta gramática que he mencionado:

"En sentido inverso, el hablante puede también acercar o alejar el límite del pasado a su presente mediante determinaciones adverbiales como _ayer, anoche, la semana pasada, el año pasado, hace dos minutos, un mes, un siglo_, etc., lo que permite al pretérito designar no sólo acciones lejanas en el tiempo, sino también muy cercanas sobre todo cuando se presentan como mera información. [...]
No obstante, por pertenecer al ámbito del presente, la forma compuesta suele indicar acciones más próximas al momento del habla que las designadas por la simple. Por lo mismo, dichas acciones “están o se sienten como psicológicamente más cercanas al hablante. De este modo pueden explicarse oraciones como:
_Lo he visto anoche_
_Ha nacido ayer_”,
en las que “la utilización de una forma propia de lo simultáneo al origen al lado de un adverbio que indica la ruptura con respecto a él confiere un claro valor de proximidad psicológica al acontecimiento referido” (Rojo 1974: 105 s.)."

La cita es de Portal Hispanoteca / Gramática española / Perfekt und indefinido in Spanien und Lateinamerika.
Pero tengo que confesar que me sosiegas (¿es la palabra que hace falta? - beruhigst) mucho diciendo que no te explicas este uso.

Saludos.


----------



## Josemoncas

Muchas gracias por la informacion muycuriosa, eres de gran ayuda!!

---

Respecto a lo del pretérito y eso (sé que este no es el hilo más indicado, pero bueno, tampoco me voy a extender mucho ) la expresión "ha nacido ayer" en particular sí la he escuchado, aunque ya te digo que es MUY raro este uso del pretérito perfecto compuesto. Sencillamente, te aconsejo hacer caso omiso de esa regla puesto que no te vas a encontrar con muchos casos (aunque bueno, en latinoamérica puede que sí se use más, eso sí que no lo sé)

Bueno, saludos!!


----------

